# laptop - wskaznik poziomu baterii

## zzeus

Jest jakis program, ktory monitoruje wskaznik poziomu baterii i go pokazuje ? Ewentualnie co trzeba wkompilowac w jajko zeby to chodzilo ?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## GoLaB

U mnie wystarczyło wkompilować w jądro

```
golab@golab /usr/src/linux $ cat .config |grep BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

```

a odczytuje poziom za pomocą prostego skryptu który mam dodany do conky

```
golab@golab ~/.fluxbox $ ./bat.sh 

99

golab@golab ~/.fluxbox $ cat ./bat.sh 

    #!/usr/bin/bash

      MAX=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info | grep 'design capacity:' | cut -b26-29`

      CUR=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state | grep remaining | cut -d':' -f2 | cut -d' ' -f7`

      PRC=$(( $CUR * 100 / $MAX ))

      echo $PRC

```

----------

## zzeus

a moglbys cos wiecej mi napisac ? np jak ten skrypt dodac do conky ?

----------

## Yatmai

```
zeratul ~ # emerge battery --search

Searching...

[ Results for search key : battery ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  kde-misc/kxdocker-gbattery

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 934 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php

      Description:   KXDocker gbattery plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/wmbattery

      Latest version available: 2.19-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 64 kB

      Homepage:      http://kitenet.net/programs/wmbattery

      Description:   A dockable app to report APM battery stats.

      License:       GPL-2

*  xfce-extra/xfce4-battery

      Latest version available: 0.5.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 217 kB

      Homepage:      http://goodies.xfce.org

      Description:   Battery status panel plugin

      License:       GPL-2

zeratul ~ #    
```

Może też Ci sie przydać  :Smile: 

----------

## zzeus

Dzieki  :Smile:  wmbattery mam, ale mam tez conky, wiec grzech nie skorzystac i nie podpiac wskaznika baterii skoro mozna  :Smile: 

----------

## msch

dla kde jest jeszcze Klaptopdaemon

----------

## GoLaB

 *zzeus wrote:*   

> a moglbys cos wiecej mi napisac ? np jak ten skrypt dodac do conky ?

 

za pomoca prostego wpisu w konfiguracji 

```
Bat $color ${execi 30 ~/.fluxbox/bat.sh}%
```

----------

## BeteNoire

 *GoLaB wrote:*   

>  *zzeus wrote:*   a moglbys cos wiecej mi napisac ? np jak ten skrypt dodac do conky ? 
> 
> za pomoca prostego wpisu w konfiguracji 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

GoLaB, a po co aż tak kombinować?

```
cat .conkyrc|grep batt

bateria: ${battery}
```

Jeśli używasz KDE to grzech nie zrobić coś takiego:

```
emerge klaptopdaemon
```

Ma trochę więcej funkcji niż wskazywanie poziomu baterii.

----------

## zzeus

GoLaB, a po co aż tak kombinować?

```
cat .conkyrc|grep batt

bateria: ${battery}
```

gdzie to mam wpisac ?:/ normalnie do pliku ~/.conkyrc ? 

Jak wywoluje ten skrypt to mi wywala blad ze nie ma pliku /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info i state

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## zzeus

Ok. Chyba mam rozwiazanie mojego problemu. Poprostu dodalem co ~/.conkyrc linijke

```
$color ${execi 1 acpi -t}%
```

Podaje mi to co potrzebuje, tylko czy to aby napewno dobre rozwiazanie ?

----------

